# Diesel injectors installed 500.00 parts and labor



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

94-07 ford diesel price includes parts and labor. 8507365478


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Btt


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

roy whats your schedule like for the weekend. pm sent.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Gonna be on south end santa rosa tomorrow. Make someone happy with an injector install pm me


----------

